# New "spotted" Spencers monitor.



## RSPcrazy (Aug 18, 2011)

I finally got my new Spencers monitor today  the cool part, is it has no stripes, all spots. I personally have only seen striped Spencers before.


----------



## gosia (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! Noice


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow it's beautiful. Congrats. Where did you get it?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome I really need to get a little monitor. They are so cool


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 18, 2011)

What with the second pic,'does my butt look big in spots'


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 18, 2011)

I see stripes, very nice


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 18, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I see stripes, very nice


The tail doesn't count lol



saximus said:


> Wow it's beautiful. Congrats. Where did you get it?


A friend of mine, Andrew Camilleri, but he did not breed it. I don't know who bred it.


----------



## bennyt (Aug 18, 2011)

very nice hahaha


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh wow RPS, very nice mate.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

omgIwantonenow!!!!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice spots and stripes good buy


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cute! I'd love a Spencers.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Cute! I'd love a Spencers.


I am surprised you don't have 7. You have multiples of everything else lol


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 19, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I am surprised you don't have 7. You have multiples of everything else lol



These guys get a little bigger than most of what i keep!

My partner is not a huge fan of the monitors lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! That's one very special lizard! If there was a Carpet Python morph that unusual it would be worth huge dollars. Goannas are lots of fun, Spencer's are cool even among goannas. Nice one


----------



## starr9 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh so cute!!!!! I love the spots! Iv never seen one like that before! How old is it?


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 20, 2011)

He's a cutey and looks very alert and inquisitive.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 23, 2011)

starr9 said:


> Oh so cute!!!!! I love the spots! Iv never seen one like that before! How old is it?


 
It's about 4 months old. I named it Tonka, because when it's big, it will be stocky like a Tonka truck.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 23, 2011)

How freeking cool! , Hope I hatch out a spotted one one day!


----------



## turtle (Aug 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Awesome I really need to get a little monitor. They are so cool



Spencers actually get huge. They are quite large fully grown and will only be in that tank for a short while before upgrading. Thats a baby abnrmal91.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## gozz (Aug 23, 2011)

They do get big, mine is in a outdoor setup 3mx2.4 and loves it and needs the space....was only in a 1200x600x600 for 1 year and they grow quickly.....


----------

